# Unhacked HR10 stuck Negotatiating phone call



## dcbarry (May 21, 2002)

Sorry if this seems lame, but I have a never hacked virginal HR10 that gets stuck negotating now that I am trying to force its first phone call in 600+ days.

All the hints I;ve seen here refer to modded boxes. ANy hints for me an my untouched (but loved) HR10?

Thanks


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Just an uneducated shot in the dark. But 600 days, maybe they changed the phone numbers on you in your area. Maybe if you tried for another one. I was going to suggest going through guided set-up to do this, I'm not sure, but maybe if it can't complete the call you may get stuck there, so it might not be such good idea to do that. Others with more knowledge in this area might verify or refute that.


----------



## djb61230 (Oct 30, 2004)

dcbarry said:


> Sorry if this seems lame, but I have a never hacked virginal HR10 that gets stuck negotating now that I am trying to force its first phone call in 600+ days.
> 
> All the hints I;ve seen here refer to modded boxes. ANy hints for me an my untouched (but loved) HR10?
> 
> Thanks


Recently mine hadn't called for 200 days and it took a long time to finish. I found a posting here where someone claimed it's connected and doing work even though it was "negotiating". And they had let it go overnight but it eventually finished. In my case it was at least an hour.

So maybe you just have to let it go for a while.


----------



## dcbarry (May 21, 2002)

It appears to be a valid modem number, as I called it ddirectly and got standard "tones." I don't think I can get a new numbner list until I can get past this issue.

Also, I am bypassig ADSL, so thast should not be an issue.

I've seen someone post that "negotating" is a misleading caption... that if you have not dialed in a long time, it actually is clearing out data (!?!). This seems odd , but he suggested leaving it alone for at least two hours, so I'm giving that a try, since it i wont hurt.


EDIT: concurrent posting with above. 

d.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Just to add some credence to what djb said. I forgot earlier, but I had one of mine have a problem once in the negotiating area. It didn't hang, but actually stopped and gave me a message something to the effect of "failed while negotiating" Can't remember what I did now, as it was quite some time ago, and the unit that did it is hacked now so it doesn't call home at all.


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

willardcpa said:


> Just to add some credence to what djb said. I forgot earlier, but I had one of mine have a problem once in the negotiating area. It didn't hang, but actually stopped and gave me a message something to the effect of "failed while negotiating" Can't remember what I did now, as it was quite some time ago, and the unit that did it is hacked now so it doesn't call home at all.


I'm getting the same thing but I'm also on vonage so I thought that was the issue


----------



## cnugget23 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have the same problem with one of my HR10-250. It hasn't made a call in about 300+ days, and in this case the phone number it is calling is different from a newer HR10-250 that I have (and make daily "calls" with using Serial PPP).

I never was able to get Serial PPP to work for the older HR10-250 and it gets stuck "Negotiating" for an hour, and eventually I get a "Failed while Negotiating" message.

I don't know how to change the number or get a new number list since it really can't successfully call-out yet. Any answers here would be appreciated.


----------



## dcbarry (May 21, 2002)

Well, made three attempts. THe third one laster about an hour, but the all end the same, "Failed while negotiating."


Think I'll wait a few days or so, then give it another go. 

BTW, no vonage or DL issues here... ans as mentioned, a stock machine.



d.


----------



## Woody_One (Oct 13, 2005)

I had the same problem today. I hadn't made a call in 289 days.
Stuck in negotiation for a while, then failed. Did that 3-4 times.

Played with phone cord, listened to phone line, it actually was negotiating (squawks), then white noise, then silent.

Called tier 2 support. He didn't do much, and was about to send me another one.
I just let it go again, and on the last attempt, it stayed in negotation for 20 mins, then finally moved on.

For what it's worth, tech support had me put the number I dial in the prefix box too. That didn't help, and I removed it before the connection was successfull.

I think HR 10 was spanking me for not dialing in for so long.
Just keep dialing, it will come around.

After it was successful, I did it again, and it was done in a few mins.

No 6.3 yet though.  

I'm going to check my other HR10, that is connect to the phone line all the time, and see if anything new arrived.

Maybe I'll go get a new IPOD 5G to keep me busy until 6.3.


----------



## dscott72 (Mar 30, 2006)

I was having the same problem with my HR10-250 that was connected to the phone via Vonage. I finally had to bring down the modem and router and connect them directly to HR10 instead of going through the house wiring. I am going to hook up the phone tonight and see if it will make the nightly call w/ out any problems know that it hasn't downloaded anything in 100+ days.


----------



## edpowers (Dec 28, 2001)

I'm having the same problem, stuck in negotiating, then I get a failed to negotiate. I also tried adding a *70 to block my call waiting, but it needs to test the connection for the setting to stick. I get the same thing with the test connection ... it just gets stuck in negotiating and then after 30 minutes or so, it says 'failed negotiating'. I haven't called in since last October.


----------



## dscott72 (Mar 30, 2006)

I finally broke down and brought down the modem and router for my Vonage service and directly hooked it into the HR10-250. After a few tries, it finally succeeded, took forever to do so, seemed like it was downloading data for 30 or more minutes. I have 2 modems (I work for the Cable Co.) so I can get away w/ one set at one speed and the 2nd at a speed condusive to VOIP. I previously was connected through the house wiring when I was having so many problems. I am going to try and reconnect to the house wiring tonight and see if a call goes through or not. I am hoping that because of the backlog of not calling that things improve.


----------



## Camelot_One (Apr 29, 2005)

I am having the same issue, can't even complete the test call. Hangs at "negotiating" for quite awhile before finally telling me it failed. 
Unhacked box
POTS only line (no DSL)
Pulled a fresh wire run from the main box, nothing helped. 

Mine hasn't connected for more than 200 days, (I don't normally give it a line) which seems to be the common thread for all of us.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Camelot_One, have you tried a different phone number?


----------



## edpowers (Dec 28, 2001)

I have an SD Directivo in my other room that also hadn't dialed out for over a year. I forced a call on that and it negotiated just fine and finished a successful call in around 5 minutes. I'm using the same phone line, same number, just using the HD Tivo and it just hangs on negotiating. Phone line is just a standard phone line, no VoIP, no DSL.


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

I bet we all wish we had that video in the guide now lol. I stay at the phone screen and call and call, because if I turn it on TV shows I just forget lol


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Add me to the list of folks that are hanging at "negotiating." I can't do a daily call, a test call or update my phone number list. I've got DSL, but I'm going through the "phone" port on my wall DSL filter.

I'll keep plugging away at it. 

tk


----------



## djb61230 (Oct 30, 2004)

pendragn said:


> Add me to the list of folks that are hanging at "negotiating." I can't do a daily call, a test call or update my phone number list. I've got DSL, but I'm going through the "phone" port on my wall DSL filter.
> 
> I'll keep plugging away at it.
> 
> tk


I recently moved and my machine was having trouble calling like you are now. Someone posted here they used more than one DSL filter. When I had mine up to three, my calling troubles were over. Luckily the phone company guy had left me extras.

Maybe it will work for you.


----------



## gcawad (Dec 10, 2003)

Camelot_One said:


> I am having the same issue, can't even complete the test call. Hangs at "negotiating" for quite awhile before finally telling me it failed.
> Unhacked box
> POTS only line (no DSL)
> Pulled a fresh wire run from the main box, nothing helped.
> ...


Same problem with both my HD Boxes. I had to use a new number, and force the call before it would complete. It took over an hour on both boxes to complete the call.


----------



## tochill (Jan 9, 2005)

I think I know what the problem is, I used PPP with two boxes that had not called in a couple hundred days. It appears that the initial call after a while downloads a large amount. I watched the data transmission screen and it sent something like 3 and a half megs over before it would fiish negotiating, after it finished the actual configuring and downloading was done quick, the second time the whole process ran quick as lightning. I think you just have to be patient while it trnasmits the data. It may be sending all that stored up anonymus data. Both of my boxes reacted that way. I have 2 others that dial reguarly and they were quick form the get go.


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

tochill said:


> I think I know what the problem is, I used PPP with two boxes that had not called in a couple hundred days. It appears that the initial call after a while downloads a large amount. I watched the data transmission screen and it sent something like 3 and a half megs over before it would fiish negotiating, after it finished the actual configuring and downloading was done quick, the second time the whole process ran quick as lightning. I think you just have to be patient while it trnasmits the data. It may be sending all that stored up anonymus data. Both of my boxes reacted that way. I have 2 others that dial reguarly and they were quick form the get go.


I hope so. Mine is also reporting 30$ in PPV lol. It's been a VERY long time since mine has called out. My newest one called out on the first try when I got it a few months ago. I'm using my vonage "account manage" to monitor the length of the call.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

generalpatton71 said:


> Mine is also reporting 30$ in PPV lol.


PPV is a different phone call from the "TiVo" phone call and can not be forced from the menus.


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

Well I gues my PPV will go un-reported lol. You should see all the calls I have going to the 212 number.


----------



## Camelot_One (Apr 29, 2005)

rminsk said:


> Camelot_One, have you tried a different phone number?


Well I did try, but it also failed during negotiation on the "find dial in numbers" option. 
I finally tracked some down, and put the alternate number in the dial prefix section, which got it to call in to an alternate. Took 3 tries but it did finally work. Unfortunately for some reason the 6.3 update didn't get flagged for install.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Camelot_One said:


> Unfortunately for some reason the 6.3 update didn't get flagged for install.


Because it is still rolling out


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

Hey what software version are you guys? I'm worried my thing is acually trying to download a software version update. My old unit that I'm trying to update now is 3.1.5e


----------



## LoopinFool (Feb 25, 2005)

You guys have me spooked...

Our HR10-250 hasn't dialed in in over 730 days! It still has the original 3.1.5d on it, it works fine, and I didn't want to muck with that or lose the fun resolution display backdoor.
Now that 6.3 is here I most definitely will want it!

I hope that next call works...but I'm probably waiting until I mess with my new 500GB drive (arrives tomorrow) and make a system backup...

- LoopinFool


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

My unit quit calling in Aug. 30. No matter what I try I get "failed while negotiating". I do want 6.3 but I'm in no rush to get it. I would like to resolve this though.


----------



## Girvan (Oct 3, 2004)

Same "failed while negotiating" problem here too. 

Phone line has been disconnected since last call 500 days ago. No mods. Tried to make sure my already clean phone line was even more clean. Hard to believe that this is not some systematic problem. Modems have been mature technology for years designed to deal with really nasty phone lines and spikes, so sitting in airconned space for a year with no connection hardly likely to do damage. I did hear a weird frequency-sweeping chirp that I have never heard on any other modem when I tried to monitor the call. Also sounds like H10 not acknowledging test/training tones from Tivos data center?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Girvan said:


> Also sounds like H10 not acknowledging test/training tones from Tivos data center?


TiVo does not have a data center. The phone numbers are for local ISPs.


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

Count me among the troubled.

I have a stock HR10 connected continuously to a phone line via a pair of Phonex extenders. I actually had my last successful call on Tuesday morning at 3AM. Being hopeful that I may be "rolled out" to yesterday, I got home from work and tried to force a call. Those calls got stuck in "failed to connect" in the dialing phase. 

Decided to take the Phonex out of the loop with a long cord. Now I could dial, but got the same issue everyone is reporting - stuck on negotiating for 2-3 minutes and then get a "failed while negotiating" message. Then tried a restart to see if something was recently f'ed up. No joy. Then tried disconnecting power for 10 min's. No joy. 

Could this be a sign of a bigger problem? Seems unusual that so many people are having this problem, and it doesn't seem limited to those who haven't connected their phone lines in a while. My last successfull call was Tue 9/12 at 3:02AM.
__________________________________________

Update: Was able to make a successful call to update local numbers this morning and make a successful test call (all over my Phonex extenders). Have NOT been able, however, to complete the daily call - fails on dialing. Will try again tonight.


----------



## edpowers (Dec 28, 2001)

Success! I tried about 4 times last night ... every time, it would sit on negotiating for over 30 minutes and then fail 'negotiating failed'. I basically had given up but kicked it off one more time before I hit the sack. I have no idea how long it ran, but I woke up this morning and confirmed it was successful. I didn't get the 6.3 update yet, but it did move from e to f. I made another call this morning and it took about 2 minutes ... so it looks like I should have no problem once I get the 6.3 downloaded from the sat.


----------



## boltjames (Dec 21, 2002)

Add me to the list, and I think it's an HR10 issue specifically.

I have 3 T-60's in my home and I forced a call yesterday to all 3 and they all went through on the first try.

My HR10 hangs forever on 'negotiating'. Even tried putting in the same local number that the T-60's were successful on as the 'prefix' with no luck.

BJ


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

I finally got mine to call in this morning. I left it trying to download the phone number list last night. It was on "negotiating" for a half an hour or so. This morning it was finished with that, so I forced a daily call and it went through. No software update, but the call went through.

tk


----------



## dscott72 (Mar 30, 2006)

pendragn said:


> I finally got mine to call in this morning. I left it trying to download the phone number list last night. It was on "negotiating" for a half an hour or so. This morning it was finished with that, so I forced a daily call and it went through. No software update, but the call went through.
> 
> tk


I have been pretty much doing the same thing since I got my unit to connect. I have been forcing a call almost once an hour. I did find that putting on a DSL filter helped me with my Vonage issue. Have also been able to use the house wiring instead of having to bring down the vonage router and modem it is plugged into.


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

Isn't that the irony of this whole f'ing thing... all this energy to force the call just to confirm you're not on the rolling list yet.


----------



## LoopinFool (Feb 25, 2005)

pendragn said:


> I finally got mine to call in this morning. I left it trying to download the phone number list last night. It was on "negotiating" for a half an hour or so. This morning it was finished with that, so I forced a daily call and it went through. No software update, but the call went through.
> 
> tk


So, how do you tell it to download the latest phone number list? Perhaps I should at least *look* at the phone screen before posting, but I'm not at home and I'm lazy...


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

Successful call... no pending restart :-(


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

Well after many and I mean many probably over a hundred calls my tivo finally got past Negotatiating and has now made several successful calls and I got a pending restart. Of course it was just the f update lol, but I expected this. I'm just glad I've got my main unit calling out. So now everything is hooked up in a permanent fashion and I can just check on it every once in a while,


----------



## dcbarry (May 21, 2002)

Well, after a few more "failed" attempts, overnight my box appears to finally have been able to make the connection. 

I was very excited to see "peniding restart", but when I did and came back a while later, it was still version 3.5??? Im wondering if I had a previous "d" or "e" version.



At least I can make a phone call regularly though...


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I started trying this morning, and after changing to a shorter phone cable (not sure if this helped), it finally worked.

Mine too was 300+ days since a call.

Both of mine are now connected to the phone line, but neither has the update yet.

My older box downloaded the last update from last year (or whenever), but my new one must have been bought after that update, and already updated.

-smak-


----------

